# Need help finding So Cal daysail for 7 of us non-sailors



## Circlt (May 17, 2009)

I'm excited to be turning 50 this month and would like to take my family and friends (7 total) on a day sail off the So Cal coast. I have been searching the internet and there are so many charter companies with rates all over the place and I am having difficulty choosing. Some of them limit us to 6 people and I will have seven in my group so I guess I need a bigger boat? Of course I need one with a captain. We are in the Riverside area so could drive to newport, dana point, MDR, etc. but San Diego might be too far. would like to sail, BBQ lunch and maybe pull into a cove or something. 


Is there anyone out there who can recommend a licensed/insured charter boat/captain to me?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd suggest The Curlew in Dana Point
Sailing Dana Point Harbor, Curlew
or contact Dreamcatchers Yachts about a charter.
Dream Catcher Yachts: Yacht Brokerage | Luxury Yachts | Yacht Charters


----------



## Circlt (May 17, 2009)

Thank you Capt. I tried Curlew but they are not taking passengers right now according to the website that sells the tickets. 

I put a call into Dreamyachts but I am running into the same problem everywhere, the max is 6 passengers and there are 7 in my group. To remove one of my guests would cause some hurt feelings, which is not an option! So...I am not having much luck trying to make this work : (

Someone suggested I do a "bareboat" and hire a captain. Don't know how to go about doing that but if that would work around the "6 passenger" rule I would be interested. I am not sure how legal or ethical that is, though, I don't understand the loophole.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Most common license is a 6-pack (even my nephew has one) which is restricted to 6 passengers as the name implies and uninspected vessels (your typical charter or small boat). With 7 you need someone with a Master's license, there's one more possible. It's the Spirit, 50' boat, I'd try to contact them direct, rather than going thru Dana Wharf.
SPIRIT SAILING CHARTERS
Surprised Curlew isn't available, thought they were even having scheduled sunset cruises recently.
A hired captain wouldn't be a loophole, it would actually be him performing an unethical and/or illegal act.
Anyone could do it for free, licensed or not, compensation of any kind would make it illegal.
(They may be suggesting that the captain could claim one of you is crew)


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

Consider coming down to san Diego. Before I bougt my boat my wife and I chartered from Bob Svoboda, the licensed and insured skipper of Babayaga... a beautuful Westsail 43.

If you want to go for a day in the bay or a week to catalina, he'll take you there.

Sail Away San Diego - Private sailing yacht charter San Diego


----------



## Circlt (May 17, 2009)

I checked out Spirit, it is a little steep, about $1500 for three hours. (I am paying for this myself, we're not pooling the cost). It is tempting though. I forgot to ask her if she is even available next weekend.

The San Diego charter has a beautiful sailboat!!! Wow! But alas, they can not take 7. (and, it was really expensive, way more than any other charter I have seen for six people.)

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Circlt (May 17, 2009)

Capt, I am disappointed to hear that the bareboat idea is unethical and/or illegal.....disappointed because it was offered to me by a charter company who obviously has a "6-pack". I'm so glad I asked. It didn't pass the smell test.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well it's not what you had in mind, but I've always intended to go to SD and take a ride on the Californian, they have one more scheduled for the 29th.
Maritime Museum of San Diego | Shop | Adventure Sail aboard Californian
Or Stars and Stripes for a little less sedate pace but at $100 per person it's about the same as chartering a boat and capt.
Rates & Information
They have a lot more days available also
Calendar | America's Cup Sailing San Diego California on Stars & Stripes USA11


----------



## Circlt (May 17, 2009)

Capt, that is exactly what Roger at Dreamcatcher Yachts suggested. I have no doubt I will be going back to SD someday to sail on America or on Stars and Stripes....just not this occasion. (We just toured the museum and tall ships about two months ago, what a neat place! I particularly loved reading the accounts of the passengers on Star of India, what a passage!) This time I am hoping for a more personal sail experience with adult beverages and the good company of my family and close friends.

Everyone I have talked to has been so helpful and nice but unable to accommodate 6 passengers for a personal sail except for the one charter captain who suggested the bareboat idea.


----------

